# Other > Fun and games >  Tokyo Olympics

## Stella180

Anybody see the opening ceremony? It was all a bit strange going through all the effort and expense just for the TV cameras. Its a bit tricky watching new to the time difference but will you be watching any of it and if so which events are you most looking forward to?

----------


## Paula

The only event Im interested in is the tennis - to see whether Novak is on his path to a Golden Slam

----------

Stella180 (23-07-21)

----------


## Stella180

Opportunities only come round every 4 (or 5) years.

----------


## Suzi

Not sure whether I'll be watching any of it... Have to wait and see....

----------


## Jaquaia

Watched the first quarter of the men's hockey, some of the road race, men's team qualifying in gymnastics and the boxing highlights so far!

----------


## Stella180

I do love watching hockey.

----------


## Jaquaia

It completely confused Abbie when she got back from dancing!  :(rofl):

----------


## Stella180

Really? She’s never seen hockey before? I’ve been watching the women’s football.

----------


## Jaquaia

Never! 

I switched over to the swimming as found the football boring!

----------


## Stella180

Yeah not the best game especially first half. 1-0 win for GB and through to the quarters.

----------


## Jaquaia

Been a good day today so far! 3 gold's, 2 silvers. So chuffed for Daley!

----------


## Stella180

Yes!!! Manic Monday has been good for us so far. Adam Peaty is just a beast in the pool and successfully defended his gold from Rio. Tom Daley finally earns himself a gold medal alongside Matty Lee in the 10m synchronised diving and Tom Pidcock takes gold in the cross country mountain bike comp. 

Gutted for Lauren Williams in the taekwondo final losing out in the dying seconds but a silver in your debut olympics is still impressive and it looks like the Brownlee’s can stick to making TV ads with Alex Yee showing his class in the Triathlon and earning himself the silver medal.

----------


## Jaquaia

The cross country mountain biking looked bonkers!!!

----------


## Stella180

Oh yeah, you need to remove your brain at the start of the course and collect it again at the end.

----------


## Stella180

Another gold in the pool in the 200m freestyle with Tom Dean and Duncan Scott taking the silver in the same race. GB take bronze in dressage. Bianca Walkden won her Bronze medal match in taekwando and GB womens artistic gymnastics team earn an impressive bronze. 

Im trying to keep up with the medal wins by all GB athletes but there is a lot going on.

----------


## Stella180

Ok after a couple of days out I’m back. Been a lot of medals but the highlights have been a few more gold medals. Beth Shriever took gold in the BMX racing giving everything and couldn’t walk at the end. Kye White also took silver in the men’s event immediately before her. 2 golds in mixed events one in the pool with the 4x100m Medley which also came with a WR time, and the first ever Olympic mixed Triathlon relay saw GB take the gold. Oh, forgot to mention the Men’s 200m freestyle relay where the GB lads took the win setting a European record time in the process.

----------

Suzi (31-07-21)

----------


## Stella180

Another couple of gold medals for GB. Max Whitlock retains his olympics title on the pommel horse and Charlotte Worthington took gold in the BMX freestyle thanks to an NBD (never been done) 360 backflip. In the pool we managed a silver in the men’s 4x100m medley earning Duncan Scott his record breaking 4th medal of the games. Super heavyweight  Fraser Clarke is guaranteed a medal in the boxing having progressed to the semi and Ben Whittaker is going for gold in the 81kg category. 

Zharnel Hughes is left devastated after a false start and a DQ from the 100m final. We’re not having much to celebrate on the track but with 3 women in the 800m final hopefully our luck will change on Tuesday.

----------


## Jaquaia

It was a cracking routine from Max!

----------

Stella180 (01-08-21)

----------


## Stella180

A few more medals including our 11th gold courtesy of our equestrians in the team eventing and Tom McEwen earns a silver in the individual category. 

In other news today history was made in the women’s 87kg+ weightlifting. New Zealand’s Lauren Hubbard became the first transgender person to compete in a category differing from their gender at birth. Not only that but Emily Campbell earned herself a silver medal, the first ever GB Olympic weightlifting medal by a woman. She was beaten by an Olympic record lift by China’s Li Wenwen. 

GB women took or Spain in the hockey quarterfinals and at 2-2 on the final whistle the match was decided by a penalty shootout where Maddie Hinch was a brick wall in goal and the difference between the two sides and we are rewarded with a semi against The Netherlands.

----------

OldMike (02-08-21)

----------


## Suzi

Some of the bits I've seen have been amazing. You have to be pretty brave to do track and esp hurdles in that kind of rain!

----------


## Stella180

The weather was horrendous and those surfaces can be slippy but that’s where running spikes come in even more useful.

----------


## Jaquaia

Decent morning so far with 2 gold's in the sailing, a bronze in the 3 m springboard and 2 silvers in track cycling!

----------

Stella180 (03-08-21)

----------


## Jaquaia

Also a silver in the sailing and a silver in the boxing!

----------


## Stella180

These Cuban boxers are a thorn in the side of the McCormack brothers

----------


## Stella180

16th gold for GB thanks to Katie Archibald and Laura Kenny in the Madison. Kenny becomes the first woman to win gold in 3 different Olympics and her 5th medal. Her hubby became the most decorated British Olympian of all time this week too so that’s a lot of sporting ability in one household.

----------


## Stella180

Kate French strikes gold in the modern pentathlon. Woohoo!

----------


## Jaquaia

Cracking run from Laura Muir to take silver in the 1500m!

----------


## Stella180

Both 4x100m relay teams taking medals too. The GB medal count currently stands at 18 gold, 20 silver and 20 bronze and considering the changes all our athletes have had to put up with and the obvious disruption of covid I think we can be proud of each and every one of them.

----------


## Suzi

It's great to see so many medals!

----------


## Stella180

I expected a few more or the track but injuries didn’t help our cause unfortunately

----------

